# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  planning a cross country rv trip from SC to wyoming I need help

## jlovett1027

We are planning a trip with our travel trailer and 3 kids for next summer and we will start in columbia South carolina. We are planning on 3 weeks to be gone. is it realistic to go all the way to yellowstone in wyoming and back a different route and actually see things along the way in 3 weeks. This will be our first time doing something like this. we have only camped with in 250 miles of where we live for a few days. Help please!!!!

----------


## Southwest Dave

Hello and welcome to the RTA forums !

It's certainly possible to do in 3 weeks, and on such a large scale trip you have many options to explore in both directions.  At this stage it would be best to start by looking at a good map and 'play' in the Map centre [found in the tool bar above] creating routes and finding attractions.  You can also search the forums for limitless amounts of info to help you plan your trip and when you have some dots on the map we can help you to piece it altogether.

Looking at my mapping program and creating a round trip going out on a more Northerly route through Kansas and Nebraska or South Dakota [Badlands, Custer State park] and back down through perhaps Utah, Colorado etc would amount to roughly 10 days of dedicated driving with your travel trailer, leaving you with time to do a little relaxing and exploring.

----------


## glc

How long/heavy is your travel trailer and what are you using for a tow vehicle?

----------


## Utahtea

How old are your children?  If they are a older school age kids, they might be able to entertain themselves for long periods of time which will make it easier to drive long days.

I would not recommend trying to drive over 500 miles per day towing if you aren't use to going that far unless you can take turns driving.  Stopping at rest areas or finding city parks to let the kids burn off some energy helps.  Order free state tour guide for each state you will travel to find interesting places to stop along the way.  

I would suggest trying to drive 4 days stopping at campgrounds where you don't have to disconnect and make it to Rapid City, SD and then spend 3 nights there.  That will give you time to see Mt. Rushmore, Badlands and Custer State Park.  Plan on taking 2 days to reach Yellowstone.  You might want to stop at Devils Tower National Monument on the way there.  If you want to camp in Yellowstone, make sure you make reservations.  I'd spend at least 5 nights in Yellowstone and one at Grand Tetons or 4 nights in Yellowstone and two at the Grand Tetons.

From the Grand Tetons I'd suggest getting an early start and making it to Estes Park and spend a couple nights at Rocky Mt. National Park and then plan on 3 to 4 nights getting back home.

We towed a travel trailer for 10 years and have been camping/RVing for a total of 35 years so far.  You don't want to have to hook and unhook every night, so finding campgrounds where you can stay connected is a good idea on the long travel days.  Spending at least 2 or 3 nights in places where you have to unhook is the ideal way to work this.

Utahtea

----------


## sandyjoe827

Hi, I was just curious if you ever ended up taking this trip?  We are in Lexington, SC and are planning for next summer.  We want to pull a travel trailer to Glacier National Park in Montana.  I'm just starting to research timeframes, places to stop, etc.  Would love to know how yours went!





> We are planning a trip with our travel trailer and 3 kids for next summer and we will start in columbia South carolina. We are planning on 3 weeks to be gone. is it realistic to go all the way to yellowstone in wyoming and back a different route and actually see things along the way in 3 weeks. This will be our first time doing something like this. we have only camped with in 250 miles of where we live for a few days. Help please!!!!

----------


## Southwest Dave

Hello and welcome to the RTA forums sandyjoe!

The thread starter has not been active on the forum since posting their question in 2011 so you are not likely to get a response from them, however feel free to start your own thread and ask any questions you wish.

Enjoy the forums !

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum, Sandyjoe!

The original poster hasn't been on the forum since they made their post 5 years ago - they didn't even return to read the responses they got to their request for help - so it's very unlikely that they will respond.

You would be much better off starting your own thread, where you can lay out your plans and ask any questions you might have.

----------

